# Schwarzmarkt in Orgrimmar



## Tamekks (20. Februar 2013)

Ort:	 Orgrimmar, Tal der Ehre
Fraktion:	 Horde
Ansprechpartner:	 Yilane, Tamx, Zhaoming, Lúyong
Gilde:	 Warum wir kämpfen
Findet statt:	 Sonntag, 03. März 2013, 15.30 Uhr
Willkommen beim Schwarzmarkt in Orgrimmar,

wir, der familiäre Zusammenschluss von „Warum wir kämpfen“ haben in unserem Unterschlupf Orgrimmar einen Schwarzmarkt eröffnet. Selbstverständlich ist ein Schwarzmarkt kein Schwarzmarkt, wenn es nicht etwas Seltenes zu ersteigern gäbe. 

Wie? Ersteigern?
Ja, mir war klar, dass Ihr das nun fragen werdet. Nun, lasst es mich erklären. Die zu versteigernden Dinge werden euch angepriesen und vorgestellt. Natürlich mit allen Vorzügen. Wenn es euch zusagt, scheut euch nicht, ein Gebot in den Raum zu werfen. Der versteigernde Richter zählt bis zur Zahl 3 ab, wenn ihr Glück habt, geht das, worauf ihr Geboten habt, an euch. Sollte es einmal nicht klappen, seid nicht Ungeduldig. Das ist schließlich nicht das einzige, worauf ihr bieten könnt.

Ja, aber wo ist das denn? Und wann muss ich da sein?
Auch das war mir klar, dass Ihr das fragt. Das ist aber auch ganz einfach erklärt. Wenn ihr einen Flugmeister eurer Wahl bittet, euch nach Orgrimmar zu fliegen, geht direkt ins Tal der Ehre. Dort werdet ihr nach dem Auktionshaus auch die Kampfarena finden. Links daneben findet ihr uns. In der dritten Stunde nach Mittag, am Sonntag werden wir uns dort vorbereiten. Die Vorbereitungen werden wohl in etwa eine halbe Stunde benötigen, dann werden wir auch beginnen.

Muss ich was beachten?
Na ja, nicht viel. Jedoch: Sagt den Wachen nichts davon und lasst es auch die Goblins in den Auktionshäusern nicht spitz bekommen. Ich glaube, die werden nicht sehr erfreut sein, wenn sie sehen, das wir ihr Geschäft teilweise ruinieren.


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (20. Februar 2013)

was kann man den da alles ersteigern ?
mounts? pets? rüsi? Waffen?


----------



## Tamekks (21. Februar 2013)

Beim ersten mal gibt es Pets auf den Stufen 9 und 24. Die bräuchten Erfolgsjäger nur noch 1 Level spielen für den Erfolg. Bei den nächsten Märkten sollen auch noch Mounts und andere Dinge dazu kommen.


----------



## Ariadnae (21. Februar 2013)

Bin zwar nicht auf Eurem Realm zu Hause, aber die Idee gefällt mir!


----------



## Tamekks (23. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------

